# what kind of songs should I listen to get over from breakup??



## yashi441 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have just got dumped from my boyfriend. We have been together for a year. I am really trying to forget him ASAP because its affecting not mine social life but pro life too. I am trying some tricks listed here also to get over from it but I would like to know what kind of music should I listen to not to remember him. (I am a big music lover and as I begin too listen romantic songs I begin to think about him its really painful).
*Please help me*


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

no kidding. check out the band dethklok.

there ain't no songs, there ain't no musical group that'll get you there. imo.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Most music is about dysfunctional love so I'd skip the music. If you have to listent to music try light jazz ( no words) or Christian music to strengthen your spirit and spirtuality... being if your spiritual.
Stay away from anything with words as its going to be a bunch of dysfunctional dodo they're singing about.
I like kenny G.................... nice and mellow.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Lily Allen right now- she wrote some of the songs just for me  ok, maybe not, but she has some great songs. I normally don't listen to negative music, but she sounds so sweet and yet her lyrics are so mean... it helps me when i'm in a bad mood.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Steppenwolf - Born to be Wild, Magic Carpet Ride  

Guns n Roses - any

all played loudly.


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't get stuck on it baby


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Rage against the machine.


----------



## Heidiw (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything that will impower you. You really don't need a song to get over him. You just need to know that there is someone out there just waiting to find you. Right now enjoy being single & loving life. You have a lot going for you & you don't need a jerk for a bf. I hope that helps some.

If not my IPOD has everything on it including sad songs but it all helps me.


----------



## italianchick (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are my favorite artists for feeling strong as a woman and getting over breakups:

Des'ree
India Arie
Blu Cantrell
Lauren Hill
Sinéad O'Connor
Alanis Morrisette
Alicia Keys (some songs like woman's worth)

Of course, it all depends on your taste, but each of these women has encouraged me over and over.

Getting over a break-up is getting over a loss. Not only the loss of the person, but the relationship and the dream. Read about loss on the internet. There are mourning stages you will have to go through. Give yourself time and space.

Good luck


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

These boots are made for walking - by Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tim McGraw

*"Let It Go"*

YouTube - Tim McGraw: Let It Go

Has the words too! 

Am listening to it right now..... 

AWESOME song to get PAST things.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

snix11 said:


> These boots are made for walking - by Nancy Sinatra


Great song! 

listen to some happy, cheesy 80's music!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Cher ~ Believe ... my favorite during my separation/divorce...my kids were young so I played it loud, put on a 'monster' face and chased them around the house...so for my kids, it reminds them of when mom was 'fun' as they say


----------

